# Autologon bei Win 2000 abschalten



## superharry (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hab vor kurzem Windows 2000 installiert und da hat der mir noch nen Benutzer ohne Admin rechte angelegt und gefragt ob der automatisch eingelogt werden soll!
da der Name etwas unpassent war( private1) hab ich den gelöscht!
jetzt sagt er mir wenn ich den Rechner anmach das er private1 nich anmelden konnte! 
kann ich das umsteleln bzw. löschen das is bischen störent und verwirrent?


----------



## Sinac (15. Mai 2006)

Das kannst du in der Benutzerverwaltung der Systemsteuerung einstellen. Der markierte Eintrag wird automatisch angemeldet.


----------



## superharry (15. Mai 2006)

und wo dort?
private1 steht ja nich mehr drin nur noch die anderen Benutzer bzw. Admins


----------



## Sinac (15. Mai 2006)

Ich hab grad kein 2000 zur Hand aber normalerweise kannst du da nen Haken setzen, allerdings nicht wenn du in einer Domäne bist.
Ansonsten:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/234562/
oder du musst mal schaun das du das über die Registry regelst.


----------



## superharry (22. Mai 2006)

über die Registry hab ich kein plan wie ich das machen solte da ich da bloß in dem Run Schlüßel unnötiges Lösche!
ein Hacken hab ich net gefunden der in richtung AutoLogon geht


----------

